# LI NY Rates



## SuffolkPlower (Dec 7, 2010)

I am looking to get some idea for local rates on snow removal here in Suffolk County. I have been plowing for someone getting paid hourly and I am assured if I have more trucks they can be put to work by my boss paying the same rate. 

What I would rather do Is have the other truck working on some small lots or residential stuff in the area. There are a few issues with this.

First issue is that I have no idea what your typical homeowner or small business owner is willing to pay. Allowing for travel time and comparing what I get paid hourly by my boss i would not expect to take any jobs for less then $50. What I need to knnow is an approximate on what the competition would charge.

Also, my personal truck is what I plow with now, and when i asked about the price of insurance if I registered it under my business name as a snowplow, the quote was astronomical. When I get this 2nd truck and hire someone to operate it, I will need it under a business name. Should the rate be so much higher then regular personal insurance?


My boss also will only pay me in my name instead of the business name. Something about workers comp. Can someone in NY let me know what all I would need to employ someone, what it might cost, requirements, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## SuffolkPlower (Dec 7, 2010)

Something that anybody can advise me on is how you handle the wait that customers will have. if you have 5 accounts and one truck, then obviously in a big storm one of your clients will be last and if it is a driveway then they may very well have it shoveled by the time you get there. I have work for my boss the entire time it is snowing and get released about an hour after it stops.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Take the price of your General Liability insurance for snow plowing.
Umbrella policy
Commercial auto 
Workers Comp
Disability insurance
Vehicle Maintenance and Repair
Gas or Diesel
Hourly Wages
Depreciation of Equipment
Materials
Leave a few penny's for yourself
and divide by amount of accounts...

That should give you a ball park of what it should be billed at.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Put the 2nd truck in your wife's name


----------



## SuffolkPlower (Dec 7, 2010)

Can anybody help out here?


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Whats your email? I cant pm you.


----------



## SuffolkPlower (Dec 7, 2010)

ok, it's a hotmail.com account and the name is Dozer [email protected]

Dont want it showing up in spam search results so i write it that way


----------



## SuffolkPlower (Dec 7, 2010)

That might not make sense so it is DZ G @hotmail.com


----------



## SuffolkPlower (Dec 7, 2010)

ANYBODY out there have any experience in snow removal willing to help??


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

PM me i'll see if i can help...


----------

